# Avo Event in Houston



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Just wanted to spread the word for those who might wanna know. Received this email from the Smoke Ring (the one in Sugar Land):

On Saturday, October 14th at 7:30pm, The Smoke Ring is proud to host a cigar dinner with Avo Uvezian. Avo will attend the dinner with several other Avo Cigar representatives. The dinner will be at Pappas Grill on the Southwest Frwy. Dinner will be $100 a plate and will consist of the following; a four course meal with your choice of appetizers, a salad, filet mignon or salmon and dessert. Two glasses of wine will be served with one during the cocktail hour and one with the meal. On top of that each person will receive $50 of Avo cigars. We are bringing boxes of Avo cigars to sell and Avo is always willing to sign them at the event. For your entertainment, Avo will be playing the piano after the meal. He is an outstanding musician and can play just about anything. Seating is limited and must be prepaid, so go to our store and make your reservations. If you have any other questions, please feel free to call the store.


----------

